# Hat jemand erfahrung mit "DSL 16 Regio" von 1&1?



## Durgi (6. November 2017)

Guten abend ich habe die 16k leitung von 1&1 das problem an der ganzen sache ist das ich z.b. an meiner ps4 nur 1,9 mbit bei download bekomme und bei upload nur 385 kbit. .(Das ist die beste Verbindung bis jetzt ,dafür muss ich aber alle andere Geräte ausschalten..
Weiterer Problem ist das ich alles ausschalten muss und um online ohne delay oder lags zu spielen(Handy ,Tablet usw.)
Also ich kann nicht mal Musik auf YouTube hören und neben bei z.b. fifa oder battlefield spielen..
Das regt mich sehr auf und mich würde es Freuen wenn sie mir igrgendwie helfen könnten.
Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## MircoSfot (6. November 2017)

Das ist normal. Hatte ich ebenso! Für einen Preis, damals 35€, habe ich die Geschichte gekündigt. Die hatten noch die Dreistigkeit mich anzurufen um den Grundpreis um 5€ zu mindern wenn ich bei denen bleibe xD. DSL 16k ist keine 8€ wert im Monat.

Am besten, wenn möglich, direkt zu Kabel wechseln oder ebenso hoffen, dass die Netzausbau bei euch ausbauen.

EDIT: Selbst Mobielfunkinternet ist schneller als DSL 16k Festnetz! Hatte ein Jahr lang kein Festenetzinternet und bin dann über 3G online gegangen. Mit Datenvolumen kam ich auf 25.000Kb/s das sind so in etwa 3 Megabyte pro Sekunde im Download. Spielen konnte ich auch darüber, schonmal Battlefield 4 übers Mobielfunknetz gezockt? Ich ja, es läuft!


----------



## Durgi (6. November 2017)

Also ich habe mir mal überlegt zur O2 zu wechseln. .50 k leitung wäre es dann..
Da ich in einem Dorf wohne ..Kann ich nur eine 50 k leitung nehmen..
Ob das mit kabel klappt weiß ich nicht da ich ja wie gesagt im dorf wohne :/


----------



## cerbero (6. November 2017)

Wenn du auf dem Dorf wohnst, frag die anderen Dorfler was die rausbekommen, mehr wirds nicht werden ohne Netzausbau....

Versprechen werden dir die Anbieter alle wundervolle Dinge. Aber Geld investieren wird kaum einer.


----------



## DKK007 (6. November 2017)

Bei 16 MBit/s können maximal 2 MB/s übertragen werden. Dein Wert passt also.


----------



## fotoman (6. November 2017)

Wie hängt dennn die ps4 am Internet? Zu befürchten ist mal wieder per WLan durch 5 Wände? Haben Tablet und Handy am exakt selben Standort eine bedeutend bessere Verbindung? Und was ist, wenn ein Gerät per altmodischem Lan-Kabel am Router hängt (welcher Router überhaupt, was zeigt der für Verbindungsgeschwindigkeiten an?).



MircoSfot schrieb:


> EDIT: Selbst Mobielfunkinternet ist schneller als DSL 16k Festnetz![7qutoe]Nur weil die Leitung (oder was auch immer hier im konkreten Fall) nichts taugt, muss das noch lange nicht für DSL im Allgemeinen gelten. Bei mir kommen die 16/2.6 der Telekom m Router und am PC (natürlich per Lan-Kabel) auch an.
> 
> LTE kann bei mir zwar schneller sein, aber immer auf Datenvolumen zu achten (egal ob 4 oder 50 GB pro Monat) ist nun wirklich zu lästig, wenn es kabelgebunden auch funktioniert. Die drei Wochen nach dem Umzug mit LTE habe gereicht und ich ärgere mich immer noch, das nur für ein paar Euro Ersparnis gemacht zu haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## DKK007 (6. November 2017)

Die Amis bekommen das mit den Einheiten nicht richtig hin. Normalerweise werden die Downloadraten in der Software in MB/s angegeben. Rund 3 MBit/s im Upload sind auch realistisch.

Beim LTE hat man wieder das Problem mit dem Datenvolumen. 15 GB/Monat sind heute einfach zu wenig.
Der Durchschnittsverbrauch lag letztes Jahr bei 60 GB/Monat, dieses Jahr bei 79 GB/Monat und nächstes Jahr fallen sehr wahrscheinlich die 100.


----------



## warawarawiiu (6. November 2017)

Ich frag mal das offensichtliche:

1. wie DKK007 bereits angesprochen hat, has du evtl Mbit mit MByte verwechselt?

2. wie sieht es bei dir mit DSL Hybrid von der Telekom aus? Damit sollte, gerade auf dem Dorf wo die Zellen nicht weiter gross genutzt werden, einiges an mehrspeed gehen. Voraussetzung natürlich LTE Empfang (wenn dein Handy LTE Empfang im d1 Netz hat, ist das schonmal ein gutes Zeichen.


----------



## MircoSfot (7. November 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei 16 MBit/s können maximal 2 MB/s übertragen werden. Dein Wert passt also.



Laut Rechnung 1Bit sind 8 Byte: 16.000/8=2000. Also THEORETHISCH hat man also mit einer 16MBit- Leitung 2 Megabyte im Download. In der Praxis ist dies eben nicht so, da man die Leitungen mit anderen Teilnehmern in der Region teilt und die Strecke bis zum nächsten Verteiler ebenso schwankt. Die Werte 1,2 Megabyte pro Sekunde im Download und ~400Kilobyte im Upload sind also reale Werte.

Genau die selbe Rechnung kann man bei V- DSL machen. Meine Empfehlung: Den rosa Riesen meiden!

Ich wohne auch im Kuhdorf und habe dank der Deutschen- glasfaser.de nun 500.000Kb/s und durchgehend 60 bis 70! Megabyte pro Sekunde im Download/Upload. Schonmal GTA 5 innerhalb von nur 15 Minuten auf der Platte gesogen? Der Wahnsinn! Zeit ist Leben und man lebt nicht ewig. Aber die Telekom denkt da wohl anders.


----------



## masterX244 (7. November 2017)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> Laut Rechnung 1Bit sind 8 Byte: 16.000/8=2000. Also THEORETHISCH hat man also mit einer 16MBit- Leitung 2 Megabyte im Download. In der Praxis ist dies eben nicht so, da man die Leitungen mit anderen Teilnehmern in der Region teilt und die Strecke bis zum nächsten Verteiler ebenso schwankt. Die Werte 1,2 Megabyte pro Sekunde im Download und ~400Kilobyte im Upload sind also reale Werte.
> 
> Genau die selbe Rechnung kann man bei V- DSL machen. Meine Empfehlung: Den rosa Riesen meiden!
> 
> Ich wohne auch im Kuhdorf und habe dank der Deutschen- glasfaser.de nun 500.000Kb/s und durchgehend 60 bis 70! Megabyte pro Sekunde im Download/Upload. Schonmal GTA 5 innerhalb von nur 15 Minuten auf der Platte gesogen? Der Wahnsinn! Zeit ist Leben und man lebt nicht ewig. Aber die Telekom denkt da wohl anders.



Obwohl die vor vielen jahren mal diese "Lieber ladebalken..."-Werbung gebracht haben...


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2017)

Wenn über die Leitung auch 50 MBit angeboten wären, sollten auch die 16 MBit voll ankommen. 



MircoSfot schrieb:


> 500.000Kb/s und durchgehend 60 bis 70! Megabyte pro Sekunde im Download/Upload. Schonmal GTA 5 innerhalb von nur 15 Minuten auf der Platte gesogen? Der Wahnsinn! Zeit ist Leben und man lebt nicht ewig. Aber die Telekom denkt da wohl anders.



Wobei da auch der Server entsprechend mitspielen muss.


----------



## fotoman (8. November 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn über die Leitung auch 50 MBit angeboten wären, sollten auch die 16 MBit voll ankommen.


Das ist halt 1&1 (sind die nur Reseller der Telekom oder nutzen die auch andere Leitungen?) und 50 MBit kommen von O2 (u.U. liegt da ja noch eine Telefonica-Leitung).

Wenn die dann alle so unfähige Angaben wie anscheinend Sony mit der PS4 machen, bleiben bei der 50.000er Leitung nur 50 Bit/Stunde übrig. Ich war selbstverständlcih bei meinen Aussagen von eininer realen Messung per Up-/Download ausgegangen, da fällt wohl jedem auf, ob er mit 1,9 MBit/s oder 1,9 MByte/s seine Datei hochgeladen hat (oder halt entsprechend heruntergeladen).

 Wenn der TO dann auch noch real 385 KB/s hochladen kann (er also nur die Einheiten vertauscht hat), hat nicht nur 1&1 eine Leitung geschaltet, die sie garnicht anbieten (offiziell kann man da nur 16000/1000 bestellen). Das schafft selbst eine normale Telekom DSL-Leitung nicht, die über den verpochenen Spezifikaizonen geschaltete ist (meine hat einen Connect von 16.3 MBit/2.6 MBit und kommt damit auf reale 1.9 MByte/s bzw. 264 KByte/s).

Aber klar, wenn ich in einem DG-Gebiet wohnen würde, hätte ich auch bei denen meinen Internetanschuss. Nachdem ich sowas aber nicht täglich brauche, warte ich lieber mit VDSL 100 (in 12 Tagen wird endlich geschaltet) ein paarmal im Jahr etwas länger und spare mir dafür täglich gut eine Stunden Fahrzeit zur Arbeit. Das wäre hier de Entfernung zum nächsten DG-Gebiet.


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2017)

Wobei 2 getrennte DSL Leitungen schon komisch wären. Viele sind froh, wenn sie überhaupt eine hätten.


----------



## Decrypter (8. November 2017)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> Laut Rechnung 1Bit sind 8 Byte: 16.000/8=2000. Also THEORETHISCH hat man also mit einer 16MBit- Leitung 2 Megabyte im Download. In der Praxis ist dies eben nicht so, da man die Leitungen mit anderen Teilnehmern in der Region teilt und die Strecke bis zum nächsten Verteiler ebenso schwankt. Die Werte 1,2 Megabyte pro Sekunde im Download und ~400Kilobyte im Upload sind also reale Werte.
> 
> Genau die selbe Rechnung kann man bei V- DSL machen. Meine Empfehlung: Den rosa Riesen meiden!



Tut mir leid, aber das ist völliger Schwachsinnn den du da von dir gibst. Bei Fullsync mit DSL 16000 (bei der Telekom Annex J sind das 17696 Kbit/s) sind ca. 1800 kB/s im Download realistisch, da auch Protokolloverhead anfällt. Je nach Upload Sync sind im Upstream ca. 200 kB/s machbar. Und diese Geschwindigkeiten liegen bei DSL von der Telekom (maximaler Sync vorausgesetzt) auch immer an. Jederzeit !
Unter DSL 16000 fallen mittlerweile leider auch alle anderen niedrigeren Bandbreiten bis DSL 6000. Da die Hauptkabel mittlerweile ziemlich hoch mit DSL beschaltet sind, fällt die Bandbreite relativ schnell mit zunehmender Leitungslänge ab.

Gleiches Spiel bei VDSL. Schaltet die Telekom VDSL, dann werden die Profilobergrenzen aufgrund der restriktiven Schaltgrenzen in aller Regel auch immer erreicht. Die Bandbreiten, egal ob jetzt VDSL 50 oder VDSL 100 via Vectoring sind nahezu jederzeit voll verfügbar. Nicht wie bei so vielen Kabelanschlüssen, wo theoretisch 400 Mbit anliegen, aber in der Hauptnutzungzeit aufgrund völliger Überlastung der Segmente nur noch ein Bruchteil wirklich nutzbar ist. Ich hab da schon 400 Mbit Anschlüsse von VF Kabeldeutschland gesehen, wo nicht mal mehr 1 Mbit aus dem Anschluss kam. Das ist wirkliche Kundenverarsche. Die fetten Anschlüsse mit Dumping Preisen verramschen, obwohl genau bekannt ist, das die Segmente das alles gar stemmen können. Sicherlich nicht überall, aber doch weit verbreitet.


----------



## Durgi (16. Oktober 2018)

Hallo , ich weiß es ist fast ein Jahr her ..das Problem wurde aber immer noch nicht gelöst..
Die ps4 ist über Lan kabel verbunden...
Hier sind noch mal meine werte von gerade eben... https://www.wieistmeineip.de/ergebnis/D8wNRscXzBrnfC3v1810.png
Falls der Link nicht funktioniert :
Download : 1.871 KBit/s
Upload: 524 KBit/s
Preis: 38,99€ monatlich
Da ich mich nicht so auskenne brauche ich Hilfe denn  Ich überlege eine Sonderkündigung einzureichen.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich frag mal das offensichtliche:
> 
> 1. wie DKK007 bereits angesprochen hat, has du evtl Mbit mit MByte verwechselt?
> 
> 2. wie sieht es bei dir mit DSL Hybrid von der Telekom aus? Damit sollte, gerade auf dem Dorf wo die Zellen nicht weiter gross genutzt werden, einiges an mehrspeed gehen. Voraussetzung natürlich LTE Empfang (wenn dein Handy LTE Empfang im d1 Netz hat, ist das schonmal ein gutes Zeichen.



Das sind die Werte vor 1 Stunde...

Download : 1.871 KBit/s
Upload: 524 KBit/s
Preis: 38,99€ monatlich
Da ich mich nicht so auskenne brauche ich Hilfe denn  Ich überlege eine Sonderkündigung einzureichen. 
Ich habe mich im Dorf informiert...viele meinen das Telekom 50k leitung anbietet weil es ein Netzausbau vor kurzem gab.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2018)

Dann schau erst mal, ob in deiner Straße auch 50 MBit verfügbar sind: https://t-map.telekom.de/tmap/resou...itSearch=true&lang=de&initCoverageLayoutIdx=1

Nicht das du kündigst und es gibt doch nichts schnelleres.


----------



## Metaltyp (17. Oktober 2018)

Aaaaalso du hast einen DSL 16.000 Tarif. Die tatsächliche Geschwindigkeit dahinter kann man leider nicht beurteilen, denn das kann alles zwischen DSL 384 und DSL 16.000 sein, weil die Anbieter idR eine "bis zu..."-Angabe machen.
Wir müssten wissen, mit welcher DSL-Rate sich dein Modem verbinden kann. Dazu wären Angaben zum Router hilfreich (sehr wahrscheinlich Fritzbox 7312 - 7390 oder 7412 - 7490). In der Fritzbox lassen sich die Verbindungsdaten unter fritz.box -> Menüpunkt Internet -> Unterpunkt DSL-Informationen aufrufen.
Falls du wirklich einen DSL 16.000 Anschluss hast, wäre herauszufinden, welche Bandbreite dir 1&1 garantiert. Das kann man in den AGB / Leistungsbeschreibung zum Tarif nachlesen - beim großen T z.B.: 6.304 KBit/s - 16.000 KBit/s im Download und 704 KBIt/s - 2.400 KBit/s im Upload Netto.

Falls der Anbieter die Leistungsbeschreibung nicht einhält musst du es dort reklamieren. Ich meine, der Anbieter kann 2 mal nachbessern, bevor du vom Sonderkündigungsrecht gebrauch machen kannst. Selbst dann wird dir der Anbieter noch eine 3-monatige Kündigungsfrist einräumen.

Eine andere Möglichkeiten ist, sich bei 1&1 zu erkundigen, ob der Anschluss auf einen Vectoring-VDSL-Tarif umgestellt werden kann. Je nach dem liegen die Kosten dann höher.
Sobald in einem Ort der Vectoringausbau erfolgt ist, muss der ausbauende Anbieter andere Netzbetreiber "auf seine Infrastruktur lassen".  D.H. dein Anbieter mietet bei dem ausbauenden Anbieter einen entsprechenden DSL-Port und vermietet ihn dann an dich weiter.


----------

